# Draft Day on home video Sept 2nd 2014 (Digital HD August 19th)



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

STARRING KEVIN COSTNER, JENNIFER GARNER, TERRY CREWS, TOM WELLING, WITH ELLEN BURSTYN AND CHADWICK BOSEMAN



The Thrilling NFL Drama Is Available On Digital HD Beginning August 19,

Video On Demand And Pay-Per-View August 29,

And Blu-ray™ Combo Pack And DVD September 2



SANTA MONICA, CA (June 23, 2014) – Leading up to the 2014 NFL Kickoff, Lionsgate will release the thrilling sports drama, Draft Day, on Digital HD beginning August 19, on Video On Demand and Pay-Per-View August 29 and on Blu-ray Combo Pack (plus DVD and Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) on September 2. Starring sports movie icon and Academy Award® winner Kevin Costner (Best Picture and Best Director, Dances with Wolves, 1990; Bull Durham, Field of Dreams), written by Rajiv Joseph & Scott Rothman, and directed by legendary director Ivan Reitman, the film was made in exclusive partnership with the NFL, allowing unprecedented access to the actual 2013 NFL Draft, an event drawing higher ratings than the playoffs for baseball, basketball and hockey. Featuring an all-star cast including Jennifer Garner (Dallas Buyers Club), Denis Leary (The Amazing Spiderman), Frank Langella (Superman Returns), Sam Elliott (The Big Lebowski), Sean Combs (Monster’s Ball), Terry Crews (The Expendables franchise), Houston Texans running back Arian Foster (feature film debut), Tom Welling (TV’s “Smallville”), with Academy Award® winner Ellen Burstyn (Best Actress, Alice Doesn’t Live Here Anymore, 1974) and Chadwick Boseman (42), Draft Day goes behind-the-scenes of the high-stakes, action-packed world of the NFL Draft.



It’s NFL Draft Day. A day that can change the lives of athletes and the fortunes of football teams forever. After pulling off a blockbuster trade, General Manager Sonny Weaver Jr. (Costner) controls the #1 pick. Up against fan pressure, an ambitious owner (Langella) and a hard-nosed coach (Leary), Sonny faces the biggest decision of his life. Should he go with the consensus #1 pick or trust his instincts and risk losing it all? 



The Draft Day Blu-ray Combo Pack bonus materials include an exclusive 58-minute “making of” featurette titled “On The Clock: The Making of Draft Day,” and “Welcome to Primetime,” an inside look behind-the-scenes of the NFL Draft. Both the Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD special features include audio commentary with writers Rajiv Joseph and Scott Rothman plus deleted scenes. The Draft Day Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $39.99 and $29.95, respectively.

BLU-RAY SPECIAL FEATURES*

· “On The Clock: The Making of Draft Day” featurette

· “Welcome to Primetime” featurette

· Audio Commentary with Writers Rajiv Joseph and Scott Rothman

· Deleted Scenes

*Subject to change



DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

· Audio Commentary with Writers Rajiv Joseph and Scott Rothman

· Deleted Scenes

*Subject to change



PROGRAM INFORMATION

Electronic Street Date: August 19, 2014

VOD & Pay-Per-View Date: August 29, 2014

Packaged Street Date: September 2, 2014

Price: $39.99 Blu-ray / $29.95 DVD

Title Copyright: Draft Day © 2014 Summit Entertainment, LLC and Odd Lot Pictures, LLC. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2014 Summit Entertainment, LLC. All Rights Reserved.

Rating: PG-13 for Brief Strong Language and Sexual References

Type: Theatrical Release

Genre: Drama, Sports

Closed Captioned: English

Subtitles: English SDH and Spanish

Feature Run Time: 110 minutes

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-ray Audio Status: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™ and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital

DVD Audio Status: English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital


----------

